# Sloppy Floyd State Park



## lcookie (Aug 1, 2016)

First trip of the year as I have been on a fishing crusade most of the year.  We wanted to get one in before school lets in so we decided on Floyd State Park in Summerville.  This location has been on my list for some time and given we were camping with friends from Bama this was a logical half way point.  We worked most of day on Thursday then headed up.  I must say that if any of you want it to rain just convince me to go camping.  We weren't 10 miles from the house before the rain started.  What should've taken 2 hours turned to 3+ but we made it there shortly after 8 pm.  We had the pick of the litter on sites sowe chose one next to the playground that was completely wooded.  It also had a lenghty approach which was good as we need to sprawl out a good bit to set up camp.  Usually a site next to a noisy playground would not be a good idea, but with 3 little ones it makes since that they can walk over and play without having to drag one of us with them.  Our Bama folks stopped for supplies then got turned around so they got there just before 10 pm.  We slowly pitched camp and were all set around midnight.  I have also become the king of setting up in the dark!  I am down one AC unit this year so we went with one resources tent and one sleeping tent.  I am happy to say the AC kept us comfortable all weekend. Nothing like a good cool nap during the peak of the day.  After setup we took turns at the shower and sat around the fire till the wee hours of the morning.  Friday we just hung around camp and played catch up since it had been 3 months since we hung out.  In between we cooked out and played boardgames.  Saturday we got up early and hit the lower lake in the park.  After about an hour we dialed in a pattern and started catching fish.  Then the storm rolled in.  My buddy took the kids back to camp for bfast and I fished on thru the storm.  The storm passes by 11 so they came back and we fished a few more hours.  The plan was to hike up to the mine but we all took naps instead.  After dinner we played more games and roasted various snacks on the fire pit.  Sunday we slept in, had a meal, then broke camp.  All in all it was a great trip.  Next time we are going to add a day or two just to have more time together.  

Overall the park was nice and had plenty of activities to keep you occupied.    Hiking trails, 2 lakes to fish, boat and kayak rentals, and 2 playgrounds.  We will definitely hit this one up again.  I would say this is morso a RV park than a tent park but we worked with what we had and we had an excellent time.


----------



## lcookie (Aug 1, 2016)

Campground


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 1, 2016)

Did one of you AC's die?  That's not cool.  (Pun not intended)
Nothing like setting  a tent up after dark.  Everyone should try it at some point in life!


----------



## lcookie (Aug 1, 2016)

Campground


----------



## lcookie (Aug 1, 2016)

Forum won't let me upload from phone.  Will have to upload more at work tomorrow.


----------



## lcookie (Aug 1, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Did one of you AC's die?  That's not cool.  (Pun not intended)
> Nothing like setting  a tent up after dark.  Everyone should try it at some point in life!



Yes it did!


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 1, 2016)

I hate it for you.  My giant window unit in my shop died this year too.  24,000 BTU, well it was...

Thanks for sharing your trip!


----------



## lcookie (Aug 2, 2016)

Campground


----------



## lcookie (Aug 2, 2016)

Campsite


----------



## lcookie (Aug 2, 2016)

Campsite


----------



## lcookie (Aug 2, 2016)

Food


----------



## lcookie (Aug 2, 2016)

Food


----------



## lcookie (Aug 2, 2016)

Fishing


----------



## lcookie (Aug 2, 2016)

Just Hanging


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 2, 2016)

Good grief!   Can I pull up a plate?!
That's my favorite part of camping,  the food.   But yall really throw down right when it comes to the food. 

Nice pics.   Nice write up.   And nice family.   It looks like you had a great time with the kids.   Especially helps that the fish cooperated.


----------



## mattuga (Aug 2, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Did one of you AC's die?  That's not cool.  (Pun not intended)
> Nothing like setting  a tent up after dark.  Everyone should try it at some point in life!



Dead on Topher, tents at night is an art, a man's game of focus in the dark with freezing rain.  Been there in 20 degree freezing rain, one guys holds the tarp over the other trading roles until the tent is up.  Nothing better once the heat takes over the insides of even a 2 man tent.   And then a guy in the group starts a fire you smell from your tent, 5 inches of wet snow and this guy starts a fire...he hiked the entire AT once, I might as well be a yard gnome in his awesomeness.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 3, 2016)

looks like y'all did it up right , great eats and comfortable sleeping areas ....and some of the best memories ever made ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2016)

NICE set up! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lcookie (Aug 3, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Good grief!   Can I pull up a plate?!
> That's my favorite part of camping,  the food.   But yall really throw down right when it comes to the food.
> 
> Nice pics.   Nice write up.   And nice family.   It looks like you had a great time with the kids.   Especially helps that the fish cooperated.



It was a much needed break from everyday life.  If we are ever in a campsite together you are more than welcome to join us.  We pack plenty to go around.


----------



## sparky (Aug 3, 2016)

awesome,looks like y'all had a great time,making a lot of great memories !


----------



## Tentwing (Aug 3, 2016)

Cookie

Man! ..... Looks like a good time was had by all. . Great camping , great food, and a beautiful family.  Makes me think I might have to round up my grand babies and head to North east Georgia.

Tentwing


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 3, 2016)

lcookie said:


> It was a much needed break from everyday life.  If we are ever in a campsite together you are more than welcome to join us.  We pack plenty to go around.



I thought I took food to the campground.... But I think you have me whipped!

I am going to start looking out for you.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow! Great write up and pics. Thanks for sharing yawls trip. Those kids are never gonna forget these memories


----------



## lcookie (Aug 4, 2016)

Tentwing said:


> Cookie
> 
> Man! ..... Looks like a good time was had by all. . Great camping , great food, and a beautiful family.  Makes me think I might have to round up my grand babies and head to North east Georgia.
> 
> Tentwing




No time like the present!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 4, 2016)

Very cool!! Looks like a great time and one heck of a set up. Looks like a great place. I've been toying with the idea of taking my Cub scouts to that park, you've sold me. Now to just sell it to the parents.


----------



## riprap (Aug 17, 2016)

It looks like they have improved the playground or built a new one since we went there. I just wished they had a place to swim. Nice pics.


----------

